# AMZNPS Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh yeah turned out good again.


----------



## jjwdiver (Nov 21, 2011)

I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice. I like the label idea on the cheese.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea I like the labels too. Dang Nepas your just so professional!


----------



## big twig (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks very professional, I like it.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking good Nepas.


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Nice color....tell me about the labels.*

*JC*


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 21, 2011)

Those labels look pretty sharp!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 21, 2011)

More cheese?

Stocking up for the winter?

AWESOME!

Todd


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks good! Gotta have plenty for the holidays.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah we eats lots of cheese.


----------



## graniteman (Nov 25, 2011)

great color to the cheese, now two week wait, then share with others, that the fun part

love the labels, how did you print them


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 25, 2011)

graniteman said:


> great color to the cheese, now two week wait, then share with others, that the fun part
> 
> love the labels, how did you print them




I been known to wait longer than 2 weeks.







I use a Dymo LetraTag machine for my labels.


----------

